# squirrel barking



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

Last week when i was squirrel hunting and i seen a squirrel in a tree barking at me but it ran around the tree b-4 i could git a shot. Anyone got any tips to git the squirrel moving.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Was he barking at you? 
Usually they will sit there and keep barking. Sometimes though, in the case of an older squirrel who may have been hunted before, they will move. Did he go in a hole?

My brother use to say he'd take a limb or stick and through it on the other side of the tree, where they went, and they would hear the noise and come back around the tree to his side. I don't know that I ever believed that though.

Just stand still and wait. He'll show up again. Squirrel hunting is often a waiting game.

Good luck with the barker
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

Yea I think he was barking at me cuz he was looking right at me.He just ran around the tree.I sat there for a little bit then he ran to another tree then he jumped from that tree to another and went into a den and i didnt ever see him again that day.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Go back and stake out his den...and don't let him see you this time. 
By the way, what kind of squirrel was it?
Good luck with him,
Dan


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

in was a big ole fat fox squirrel. i got this 1 big grey squirrel that comes in my back yard alot.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

well, if it was a big, fat, fox squirrel you should get him pretty easily.
Good luck with him. Keep me posted,
Dan


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya that happened to me too they just sit there and bark but i got this one when he was barking it was weird


----------



## da coon (Dec 17, 2007)

what can i kill with a 755 fps pellet gun


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

do yall think that a squirrel will come close enough for me 2 git a good headshot if i put out some acorns or some corn in the evenings and sit somewhere and wait


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

Normally when they bark at you-and you can see him doing it-this is a sign of a somewhat domesticated squirrel. I mean to say that he has experience around people, and his level of fear of humans is lower than squirrels you will find in the DEEP woods.

Normally if he is barking at you, he is warning the other squirrels that you are there. In the wild, you may hear a squirrel barking, but you won't see him. He has already seen you, and he is warning the other squirrels, and you will never see him or his buddies.

A somewhat domesticated squirrel like you are dealing with is not too bright. He has no "Woods Smarts". Meaning if he was stupid enough to allow you to see him while he was barking, and he allowed you to see where he lives.. He ain't too bright. My guess is you could pick up a good sized rock, stand close to his home and wait for him to come out and just slam him with the rock. This is NOT a challenge. If you want to make sport of it, try getting him with a bow, or a slingshot. Otherwise, move on to smarter/sharper game. Yes, I said it-your squirrel is riding the short bus!

Seriously though, killing that squirrel is not going to sharpen your hunting skills. He is almost a "gimme" if you will. If he is bothering you, or you simply want to prove you are man enough to kill a retarded squirrel-go ahead and shoot him. Me, I would leave him alone and hope that he breeds other, smarter squirrels that you can hunt in the future. Heck, I might even feed him and make him my friend as it does not sound like he is a wild squirrel at all.

In the future, if he starts barking at you, and he runs around the tree. All you have to do is stand perfectly still-DO NOT MOVE-! DO NOT BREATHE! Just raise your gun and get into shooting position. Aim a little higher than the last spot you saw him on the tree. Just stand there. After a few moments of silence (on your part), he will poke his head out to see if you are still there. When he does that, slowly move your weapon so that the sights are on him, and then remove one retarded squirrel from the gene pool.


----------

